# St Croix Lodging



## Bruce W (Jan 24, 2006)

My SIL invited us to stay at Divi in St Croix, however, we would have to stay on the sofa bed. While an option, we feel it might be cumbersome, and from what I see the resort is about 12-15 miles away from anything.

We are able to fly for free with FF miles.

Exploring options for hotels. Any recommendations for reasonably priced hotels in Christiansted for 2/27- 3/3? Hotel Caravelle caught my eye.

Thanks


----------



## bigfrank (Jan 24, 2006)

I own at the Hotel on the Cay whuch is on it's own private island in the town of Christiansted. I have never been there but am going there Easter week so I can not tell you about it. I have heard good things.

http://www.hotelonthecay.com/


----------



## Sandcrab (Jan 27, 2006)

Going to Hotel on the Cay for the third time, in March, for two weeks.  Not fancy, great setting, 90 seconds from Christiansted boardwalk.  Great little beach.  We love it.

Sandcrab


----------

